# Phoney!!!!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe the poor thing is having fish seizures. Fainting spells. Do dead fish float? Or do they sink. Do they go belly up??? I can't remember.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think they can float or sink.....my kids have a gold fish tank, and we've seen them die both ways.

I've had a few betas, and they've always acted like that.....They always make me think they are either dead or dying....only to be back to normal the next time I look at them.....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I got one when I bought the container and I got my boyfriend one too. Both of the fish had died the day after. I replaced my fish but I waited for a Tuesday to buy it because that is when the fish shipments come in. This fish has been with me since October. But when the first fish died he sank in to the rocks. We know that he was dead because my mother took him back to the store for the refund. Here is a picture of the vase I am speaking of so it makes more sense. Its really cool, you only have to feed the fish about once a week because it feeds off the roots of the plant. (Its a peace lily.) By the way, that bright flash of blue is my Marty.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is the same set up I have for my Beta, which is also blue and I have blue glass stones on the bottom and a blue gauze ribbong and bow around the neck and that same plant. I just call my Beat "Fish".

I got tired of buying expensive fish for my awuarium--they usually died withint a month--so i boughtt some of the ones they call "feeder fish' that are usually fed to other fish and they are doing great. had them about 5 months now.


----------

